# My Ebay find: A little camera jewelry



## usayit (May 5, 2008)

My impulse Ebay find for the past week....  Bower turret style universal viewfinder.







Great workmanship and still in good condition.  Reminds me of a bit of jewelry.  It does look like something made on the 1950s but there is very little information I can find on the web (please share if you know anything).  I couldn't pass it up as you don't find them that often in good condition  This is all in preparation to find a couple Leica IIIx and Canon screwmount rangefinders for my collection (a Canon IVSB was just recently won and in shipping.. woohoo). 

It has
- 35,50,85,90,135mm 
- The viewfinder magnifies according to the selected focal length instead of "masking" like other universal viewfinders
- you can see the selected focal length and paralax adjustment from inside the viewfinder
- silver chrome finish matches beautifully with typical leica finishes.
- built in diopter.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 5, 2008)

Awww... Isn't she cute?? Great find!

That'll go great with a Canon RF. Or a Leica. Post pics of your SBIV as soon as you get it.


----------

